# mbit-rmit vs mbis monash



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

I have got admit for both the courses.My PR is in progress I am planning to join the course next year (after getting PR).Can you please let me know 

1.which one is better reputed university ? also 
2.which course is more useful in getting business functional role e.g business analyst in IT industry.

My background : BCS (computer sci) from India + 6 yrs of Indian IT industry exp as a programmer / support analyst (which includes 2 yrs of US exp).

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## rogue259 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Ajay,

I am researching on same universities as you, RMIT and Monash for their Masters courses.
So which one did you choose and what were the 2 or 3 main reasons why you made the decision?

Jack


----------

